# What videogames are you looking forward to?



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Well first off I am sick of gaming lol.. well almost. The industry has kind of bored me to death past few years, triple A games have little interest to me and its hard to find those indie gems with the swamp of titles that come out everyday.

BUT..

I have a few titles that loom in my mind  (below)..

BUT.. also what titles are you interested in for the future? Tell us a bit about them and why you got your eye on them etc.

First up is a title that's already release on steam in early access.. but its not done yet and .. not at the level I want to explore yet :/ But its awesome anyways 

*Low Magic Age* https://store.steampowered.com/app/576770/Low_Magic_Age/

Its an RPG with D&D combat rules, 3.5 edition I think.. or close to anyways. but its opensource rules.. I don't know the full history but its fun to play. Reminds me of the old SSI Goldbox rpg's. I never got deep into any of those titles but I do remember the combat . Anyhows the other part of the game is the overmap exploration that sort of reminds me of Mount and Blade, though I'm not sure if it will measure up to that, I haven't played Low Magic Age to see if thats the case :/ another huge thing to note is that SUPPOSEDLY their will be modding support to create your own story based module/campaigns. This is the kind of gold I am after in gaming now a days  I wont ramble to long about this feature cause still not sure how it will turn out.. but I'm excited lol

*Xenonauts 2 *https://store.steampowered.com/app/538030/Xenonauts_2/

I sorta liked the first in the series. Also loved X-com way back in the 90's as well as the Firaxis reboot. The 90's x-com is what this Xenonauts is based on and the sequel more loosely. I sort of disliked the first because the generated maps are stuck together in segments sort of.. walled off by indestructible bushes.. which really killed the immersion for me. This sequel seems to have a much more awesome map generator for missions. I wont talk about what this games about as its basically x-com but new lol. If you never heard of x-com then.. explore 

*Realms Beyond: Ashes of the Fallen *https://store.steampowered.com/app/762550/Realms_Beyond_Ashes_of_the_Fallen/

This one is similar in some ways to Low Magic Age in that it uses D&D open-sourced rules. The graphics are better and it.. well.. it looks awesome (Iv said this word too many times today). The modding looks more intense then in Low Magic Age too. Not sure if making a whole new campaign is possible (maybe too much work) but it looks nice. I'm not sure what to say about this one except that I like the Hex based combat, minor thing but eh.. I like

I'll probably add a few more titles later but these are the creme de la crem of my dreams for now


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Elden Ring (never gonna come out), Demon's Souls remake, Age of Empires 4, new Stalker game (apparently), Cyberpunk 2077. Can't really think of much else. Maybe it's just that I've played video games for so long that I don't feel video games can offer fresh material, or that every AAA game is always following whatever genre is popular at the time, but there isn't much I get excited for anymore. Open world games, FPS, and third person action games, most with hyper-realistic art styles have become the standard.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paralives. I made a thread about it:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/paralives-2229977/

I'm hoping Cyberpunk 2077 will be good too. I'd like to play the new Final Fantasy VII remake, but I'll have to wait for it to come out on PC. I'm not in a rush anyway though.

But in terms of proper excitement just Paralives probably, because The Sims series has gone down hill in most respects. I haven't been really excited about a game since Skyrim.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

donistired said:


> Elden Ring (never gonna come out), Demon's Souls remake, Age of Empires 4, new Stalker game (apparently), Cyberpunk 2077. Can't really think of much else. Maybe it's just that I've played video games for so long that I don't feel video games can offer fresh material, or that every AAA game is always following whatever genre is popular at the time, but there isn't much I get excited for anymore. Open world games, FPS, and third person action games, most with hyper-realistic art styles have become the standard.


I think with Cyberpunk 2077 it will be the style it has.. in storytelling and world building, even more then the visual and simulation of the city. Im kinda hoping this is the case.

I'm a little surprised at this new push of RTS's. I thought they were dead lol. For me I feel the prime of RTS was Dawn of War 1 and Company of Heroes.. of course theirs Starcraft in their somewhere lol but I'm surprised this sort of thing is coming back big time. Also Relic I believe is the dev team behind Age of Empires 4.. but its not really their type of game. Hope they don't mess it up like Dawn of War 3 :/

A new stalker game would be nice but I am weary of the new devs, lets wait and see. I sorta hope they go full on open world as that's the initial thing the original devs were going for with the original (I believe) but ran out of time/money

I never really got sold on souls games, so not much for me interest wise.. but variety of game types out their is always a good thing.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

LostWords said:


> Rocket League going free to play because I don't have a credit card so digital purchases are a no go for me.


Yea one of the nice things about steam is the amount of fairly decent free to play games available now. It takes a bit of searching but with a friend you can have some amazing times without spending anything.. which is not the way it always was lol


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Paralives. I made a thread about it:
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/paralives-2229977/
> 
> ...


Yea Skyrim was sort sort of pinnacle I think. But at the time I remember feeling sort of underwhelmed by the trailers and reviews.. mostly cause it didn't take huge steps from Oblivion. Still played for ages though lol, yea its good.

I remember trying out Sims 3 because I was sort of.. impressed at the level of simulation going on over the grand scale of a whole town.. in realtime or something. Maybe it was somehow faked this way or some such, I don't know :/


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Nothing at all, really. The AAA industry is loathsome these days, I'm pickier than ever when it comes to game mechanics, I get bored to tears from having to read more than a couple paragraphs' worth of story at a time, and I get triggered by pretty much anything having to do with sex/gender nowadays, to the point where it spoils my fun and takes me out of the game. So I'm basically limited to very specific strategy games and roguelikes.



ansi said:


> *Xenonauts 2 *https://store.steampowered.com/app/538030/Xenonauts_2/


First one's pretty good, but the air combat aspect is way too demanding. Every playthrough I tried with the unmodded game ended badly because I couldn't keep up in the air war. And it's not like I was ignoring research, but it was like you have to make it your top priority in research and funding. My game with the Community Edition went much better.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Stalker 2

Cyberpunk 2077

Elden Ring

System Shock remake

Serious Sam 4

Graven

The industry is pretty ****ty right now so i'm not expecting anything much. But we'll see. They can go **** themselves with their politics, censorship and woke piece of crap buggy games.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ansi said:


> Yea Skyrim was sort sort of pinnacle I think. But at the time I remember feeling sort of underwhelmed by the trailers and reviews.. mostly cause it didn't take huge steps from Oblivion. Still played for ages though lol, yea its good.
> 
> I remember trying out Sims 3 because I was sort of.. impressed at the level of simulation going on over the grand scale of a whole town.. in realtime or something. Maybe it was somehow faked this way or some such, I don't know :/


The Sims 3 was interesting because of the open world, but it was very laggy at times, slow loading times and some bugs (but that's common in large open world games tbf.) The Sims 4 was really a step down though in terms of innovation especially at release and they adopted the business model that most large game companies (and social media,) uses which is based on gambling and also releasing unfinished products to charge people more later on. I'm sure you know if you play any large/popular game or series (pretty much any probably now, since I think almost all of them use this to some extent.) But this is a good video covering it:






(at one point he says something like 'if you've hung around people long enough you'll see this attitude, or something like that and it's true even a decade ago. There are some very ruthless people in the industry.)

(technically they started doing this during the Sims 3 era I actually only started playing The Sims 4 a year ago despite it being several years old now, because they were giving away free copies of the base game.)

Weirdly I actually don't remember trailers for Skyrim. I must have watched them but my memory is blank. I really liked Oblivion so that's why I was excited. The world in Skyrim was a lot smaller but I still really liked it. The expansions were nice too like Dragonborn. Shivering Isles for Oblivion was also a really good expansion. The part where the room turns into butterflies is one of my favourite gaming moments.

Anyway Paralives build tools look a lot better (optional grid finally,) they're also going to have an open world, pets + horses and seasons, cars bikes and house boats at launch 

(As someone else brought it up in this thread, as a non-binary person I'm also not keen on how the industry produces complete crap throws in some minority character or a woman, and then try and use us as shields when we're already getting enough **** from people for existing (and he covers that in some other videos I watched recently like in regards to Ubisoft's fake woke thing.))


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

ansi said:


> I never really got sold on souls games, so not much for me interest wise.. but variety of game types out their is always a good thing.


They take time to get into. Souls games have their own "rules."
Like npc dialogue is player direction, death is a gameplay mechanism/narrative device, odd checkpoint placement means you've missed a shortcut, and exploration is rewarded with important or useful items. They reset video game literacy a little bit, so they're hard to get into, but if you play one souls game to finish, you suddenly know how to play them all.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Age of Empires III Definitive Edition


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Nier remastered, SMT 5, System Shock remake, PSO 2 New Genesis, Demon’s Souls remake, whatever Monolith Soft makes next, and Ura Zelda


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Nothing at all, really. The AAA industry is loathsome these days, I'm pickier than ever when it comes to game mechanics, I get bored to tears from having to read more than a couple paragraphs' worth of story at a time, and I get triggered by pretty much anything having to do with sex/gender nowadays, to the point where it spoils my fun and takes me out of the game. So I'm basically limited to very specific strategy games and roguelikes.
> 
> First one's pretty good, but the air combat aspect is way too demanding. Every playthrough I tried with the unmodded game ended badly because I couldn't keep up in the air war. And it's not like I was ignoring research, but it was like you have to make it your top priority in research and funding. My game with the Community Edition went much better.


Yea I heard/noticed that community mod a while back. I never really investigated it enough, but from my initial look it didnt seem that different from vanilla version :/ The modding scene for Xenonauts seems pretty healthy though. I never dove into any mods as I wanted to finish the vanilla game first lol. One mod did stand out to me as something I would give a shot (when I get around to it) is X-Division I think its called. Alot of people seemed to be rooting for this mod at the time.

Also I get this overarching feeling that the development for Xenonauts 2 is taking forever lol. I know they changed a few things from fan feedback of the beta/alpha.. such as how bases work in the game and the overhead part of flying your craft to takedown UFO's and such was drastically altered later in development. Anyhows I just want it!! I dont have beta access so waiting on steam early access release


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Stalker 2
> 
> Cyberpunk 2077
> 
> ...


I heard that the System Shock reboot devs veered off somehow from the main feel of the original.. or some such thing. I cant remember if it was purely visual or actual gameplay change. But they mentioned they were coming back to the base of what the game should feel like, my memorys fuzzy on all this so I might be off with this a bit lol

That Graven game looks cool. Somehow this slipped past my radar.. or their was a name change? Anyhows I'll add to my wish-list, thanks


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The Sims 3 was interesting because of the open world, but it was very laggy at times, slow loading times and some bugs (but that's common in large open world games tbf.) The Sims 4 was really a step down though in terms of innovation especially at release and they adopted the business model that most large game companies (and social media,) uses which is based on gambling and also releasing unfinished products to charge people more later on. I'm sure you know if you play any large/popular game or series (pretty much any probably now, since I think almost all of them use this to some extent.) But this is a good video covering it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still remember when Starwars Battlefront 2 was released.. the huge youtuber uprising that seemed to actually put a dent in EA. I believe they (youtubers) sort of had a win.. maybe a small win but I think alot of people took notice. Now a days EA sort of wears this image of greedy arses which is good. Not sure how long that will last, I dont think people will forget though.

Shivering Isles was definitely cool.. lol. I wish their were more voices for all the crazy's though.. could have added alot to that world


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'd like to play the new Final Fantasy VII remake, but I'll have to wait for it to come out on PC. I'm not in a rush anyway though.


I haven't had a close enough look at the new FF7 game but I guess its a re-imagining rather then some kind of enhanced edition thing. I notice they dont use the turnbased combat of the past game. For some reason I had flashes of Mass Effect behavior of pausing and giving orders to your characters.. but I must be off with that lol.

In the past I was always kind of turned off by the combat in most early Final Fantasy titles, the timed-turnbased affair, so I was surprised by the jump to realtime combat.. though I think the last FF was realtime too. The one with the flying car lol.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Age of Empires III Definitive Edition


Age of Empires 2 still fills me with memorys. The modding scene also was awesome, and now with the enhanced edition or whatever its called on steam .. lol I gotta get back to that. Age of Empires 3 didn't really impress me at the time but I'm not sure what its like now a days with all the addons.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Glue said:


> Nier remastered, SMT 5, System Shock remake, PSO 2 New Genesis, Demon's Souls remake, whatever Monolith Soft makes next, and Ura Zelda


What is this Ura Zelda? from quick google search it looks like some long lost addon to Ocarina of Time.. or somthing?


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Half-Life 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ansi said:


> I heard that the System Shock reboot devs veered off somehow from the main feel of the original.. or some such thing. I cant remember if it was purely visual or actual gameplay change. But they mentioned they were coming back to the base of what the game should feel like, my memorys fuzzy on all this so I might be off with this a bit lol
> 
> That Graven game looks cool. Somehow this slipped past my radar.. or their was a name change? Anyhows I'll add to my wish-list, thanks


I'm just happy System Shock remake will come out at all since it was kind of cancelled at one point and apparently System Shock 3 as well so there goes my hopes for a sequel. The demo was fun and similar to the original enough.

And yeah, Graven looks great. As soon as i learned of it and people started mentioning Dark Messiah and Hexen i was pretty much sold lol. The Graphics look kind of like an updated version of Hexen 2 and that's def not a bad thing. I just hope the puzzles are as difficult as they were in both Hexen games.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

donistired said:


> They take time to get into. Souls games have their own "rules."
> Like npc dialogue is player direction, death is a gameplay mechanism/narrative device, odd checkpoint placement means you've missed a shortcut, and exploration is rewarded with important or useful items. They reset video game literacy a little bit, so they're hard to get into, but if you play one souls game to finish, you suddenly know how to play them all.


Hmm.. I just hate the level of frustration that seems involved lol.. I'm lazy I guess.. I like comfortable challenge . But yea theirs always that feeling.. the feeling when you beat a boss after getting done in by it far to many times Theirs certain difficulty I like though, for instance playing Dirt Rally with a wheel (no pedals though lol). That game is intense, but Iv never played a more exhilarating game then it.. I just wish their were longer courses/tracks.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm just happy System Shock remake will come out at all since it was kind of cancelled at one point and apparently System Shock 3 as well so there goes my hopes for a sequel. The demo was fun and similar to the original enough.
> 
> And yeah, Graven looks great. As soon as i learned of it and people started mentioning Dark Messiah and Hexen i was pretty much sold lol. The Graphics look kind of like an updated version of Hexen 2 and that's def not a bad thing. I just hope the puzzles are as difficult as they were in both Hexen games.


With the System Shock remake I remember kind of.. being like "ow wow that's neat" with the recreation of the textures and bump-maps, from a 90's game.

Also going off track but I never really played System Shock when it came out.. but later on I think I found it on abandonware site (before GOG came along I believe).. and one of the things that really stuck in my mind was the starting screen where you choose the different difficultys for the separate parts of the game  crazy way ahead of its time, in that you could almost change the game to the way you want to play it lol.. and the UI as well.. how it functioned sort of was cool for the time. Then their was System Shock 2 which was incredible. Looking Glass made some classic stuff.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

TES VI. I'll probably be an old fart by the time it comes out


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Fixxer said:


> Half-Life 3






Lohikaarme said:


> TES VI. I'll probably be an old fart by the time it comes out


By the time it comes out, Skyrim will probably be ported on every console ever made.



ansi said:


> With the System Shock remake I remember kind of.. being like "ow wow that's neat" with the recreation of the textures and bump-maps, from a 90's game.
> 
> Also going off track but I never really played System Shock when it came out.. but later on I think I found it on abandonware site (before GOG came along I believe).. and one of the things that really stuck in my mind was the starting screen where you choose the different difficultys for the separate parts of the game  crazy way ahead of its time, in that you could almost change the game to the way you want to play it lol.. and the UI as well.. how it functioned sort of was cool for the time. Then their was System Shock 2 which was incredible. Looking Glass made some classic stuff.


The game honestly looks very nice. I watched a video of it yesterday and they made the cyberspace part play like the old Descent games. I liked that 

And I played System Shock much later as well, much like you did, from an abandonware site. I actually played system shock 2 first. I remember buying SS2 in the bargain bin years ago and i just bought it because i liked the box art lol. Didn't even have a computer to run it on but i put the box on display and played it later when i bought a PC. Little did i know it would become one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I can't talk about upcoming games 'cause I don't have the hardware. I'm always behind. But I agree about the System Shock remake, the footage I saw looked good.

Games that are already out that I'd love to play:

The two newest Doom games. I got to play the 2016 one a bit and the kind of carnage I was allowed create felt amazing. Slaying demons and nazis never makes you feel guilty.

The Last of Us games. They look sooo great, man. Life's unfair. I don't read or watch much of it because one day I might get the chance to play them. But I'm pretty sure Joel dies. Damn you, Last of Us 2 trailer.

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. First thing that struck me about it was the incredible facial animations. Then I read a bit about it and now it might be the game I want to play the most. It actually ran on my PC (before the GPU's fan stopped working) for about 15 minutes. Then it went slow motion on me.

The Last Guardian. ICO and Shadow of the Colossus are two of my all-time favorites, so I want this bad. Plus Trico is so cute.

Metro Exodus. I liked the first two a lot. The world, mostly. My favorites are the surface levels, and the restocking levels where you walk around friendly settlements. Problem is, I hate dubbing so I played them with russian voices, and the idiots decided to only subtitle critical dialogue. I want subtitles for the background conversations. I hope they fixed that in Exodus. And the human enemy A.I. which was hilarious at times in the first two.

I shall return.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> By the time it comes out, Skyrim will probably be ported on every console ever made.


Nice!! lol


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

I would just stick to 5th generation games mostly which was the pinnacle (Playstation 1, Nintendo 64, Game Boy Advance, etc.) Any systems past PS2/Gamecube era are just watered down and easier hand-holding games. I really think after PS2, only portables had ingenious games for the most part. So yea nothing excites me aside from handhelds in the past 15 years or so. I am talking about games with great single player campaigns, and not generic Call of Duty games or games where the people invested hundreds of millions of freaking dollars into the games cutscenes and invested nothing into actual gameplay. There are just too many gems on NES, PS1, PS2, Gamecube, Nintendo 64, PSP, Nintendo DS, Game Boy Advance, for me to ever want to play any new systems. For all the new games coming out, you aren't even playing games, you are watching movies with a little gameplay sprinkled in. If i wanted to watch beautiful cutscenes I would watch a movie


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> The game honestly looks very nice. I watched a video of it yesterday and they made the cyberspace part play like the old Descent games. I liked that
> 
> And I played System Shock much later as well, much like you did, from an abandonware site. I actually played system shock 2 first. I remember buying SS2 in the bargain bin years ago and i just bought it because i liked the box art lol. Didn't even have a computer to run it on but i put the box on display and played it later when i bought a PC. Little did i know it would become one of my favorite games of all time.


I haven't played System Shock 2 since.. probably when it was released but the thing I loved the most was the actual story twists lol.. just awesome stuff like that. The whole feel of the game was very narrative feeling anyways. I believe now a days people use the immersive sim wording lol.. sounds funny kinda. I miss good story in games.. stuff that was different from TV or Movies even.. perhaps having its own style from the early gaming scene devs of that time :/


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

zkv said:


> I can't talk about upcoming games 'cause I don't have the hardware. I'm always behind. But I agree about the System Shock remake, the footage I saw looked good.
> 
> Games that are already out that I'd love to play:
> 
> ...


I kinda stopped playing console games after the 16-bit era and tried to cache up after with emulators and roms etc. I forget when that was exactly but I haven't touched the newer consoles at all. So I'll probably never play The Last of Us series 

I remember playing the first Doom (2016) demo on steam and.. it started off pretty awesome but for some reason I got tired after the initial areas. Not quite sure what it was.. maybe its too far removed from my feel of 90's/2000's shooters (I still play Unreal Tournament 2004 regularly lol)

Hellblade kinda creeped me out too much from the initial views I got of the game.. I'll pass.. even though most people love it.

Metro (the first one) was incredible for its time.. atleast I feel so lol.. and yea the levels where you just pass through friendly areas somehow came across as a sort of huge breath of fresh air (gaming wise) 

I didn't mention this the whole thread but I also am on an older pc, but I'v become aware that really nothing released in the next few years I desperately need to own lol, at least in the big Triple A scene. With one (extra) exception  Im sorta eyeing Elite Dangerous Odyssey (their new addon etc).. it will probably turn out **** but.. I gotta see more!


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Disheveled and Lost said:


> I would just stick to 5th generation games mostly which was the pinnacle (Playstation 1, Nintendo 64, Game Boy Advance, etc.) Any systems past PS2/Gamecube era are just watered down and easier hand-holding games. I really think after PS2, only portables had ingenious games for the most part. So yea nothing excites me aside from handhelds in the past 15 years or so. I am talking about games with great single player campaigns, and not generic Call of Duty games or games where the people invested hundreds of millions of freaking dollars into the games cutscenes and invested nothing into actual gameplay. There are just too many gems on NES, PS1, PS2, Gamecube, Nintendo 64, PSP, Nintendo DS, Game Boy Advance, for me to ever want to play any new systems. For all the new games coming out, you aren't even playing games, you are watching movies with a little gameplay sprinkled in. If i wanted to watch beautiful cutscenes I would watch a movie


Yea, you pretty much summed up the times lol. Its sad. If I were to look ahead to this last decade of gaming (and most other things) when I was around in the early 2000's I'd be utterly depressed. I don't see things changing ether lol, money money money.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

ansi said:


> I kinda stopped playing console games after the 16-bit era and tried to cache up after with emulators and roms etc. I forget when that was exactly but I haven't touched the newer consoles at all. So I'll probably never play The Last of Us series


Damn shame, man. 

All consoles I've played on were borrowed lol guess I'm a bit of a PC MASTER RACE guy :lol


> I remember playing the first Doom (2016) demo on steam and.. it started off pretty awesome but for some reason I got tired after the initial areas. Not quite sure what it was.. maybe its too far removed from my feel of 90's/2000's shooters (I still play Unreal Tournament 2004 regularly lol)


I only know Unreal by name. I like some old school shooters, but any true FPS person would humiliate me. Hell, I didn't even play the original QUAKE! Played the **** out of the first sequel, though. I was really good at it, too. I'm eyeing the HEXEN games, but I have to finish HERETIC first. Things in their ordained order.

I didn't get bored with DOOM 2016 at all, but I got frustrated I was missing secrets and upgrades and stuff. So I kept starting it over and over again lol. One of the things I'll like about Eternal is that you get to revisit previous levels to find everything you missed. Never thought of myself as a completionist but maybe I have a tad of it. I don't like that they added cinematics though, but I'll wait and take a stance once I've actually played it.


> Hellblade kinda creeped me out too much from the initial views I got of the game.. I'll pass.. even though most people love it.


Creepy how? Please say it's not sexual. I'm not too good with that. Didn't read it having anything like that, more like mental health stuff.


> Metro (the first one) was incredible for its time.. atleast I feel so lol.. and yea the levels where you just pass through friendly areas somehow came across as a sort of huge breath of fresh air (gaming wise)


Huge breath of fresh air, yeah, but the main reason I liked them was the ambiance. People don't move around as much but I love checking out what everyone's up to. And there, comes back my complaint. I want to eavesdrop. Give. Me. Subtitles. :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Disheveled and Lost said:


> I would just stick to 5th generation games mostly which was the pinnacle (Playstation 1, Nintendo 64, Game Boy Advance, etc.) Any systems past PS2/Gamecube era are just watered down and easier hand-holding games. I really think after PS2, only portables had ingenious games for the most part. So yea nothing excites me aside from handhelds in the past 15 years or so. I am talking about games with great single player campaigns, and not generic Call of Duty games or games where the people invested hundreds of millions of freaking dollars into the games cutscenes and invested nothing into actual gameplay. There are just too many gems on NES, PS1, PS2, Gamecube, Nintendo 64, PSP, Nintendo DS, Game Boy Advance, for me to ever want to play any new systems. For all the new games coming out, you aren't even playing games, you are watching movies with a little gameplay sprinkled in. If i wanted to watch beautiful cutscenes I would watch a movie


Me too. I mostly play retro games nowadays, like arcade, nes, snes, and modern retro like games like Axiom Verge or Hyperlight Drifter for example. And also a lot of old PC games that can be modded. I still play Doom and Quake 1&2 because there's so many modification, i could probably still find new ones to try out on my death bed roughly 40 years from now. And some of them can rival and surpass any fps shooter coming out today, and they're free on top of that. Heck, there's a Sonic doom wad that is better than any sonic games Sega has put out in years lol.

Anyway, new games/consoles just have no appeal to me whatsoever unless it's a series i like already or it's retro looking.



ansi said:


> I haven't played System Shock 2 since.. probably when it was released but the thing I loved the most was the actual story twists lol.. just awesome stuff like that. The whole feel of the game was very narrative feeling anyways. I believe now a days people use the immersive sim wording lol.. sounds funny kinda. I miss good story in games.. stuff that was different from TV or Movies even.. perhaps having its own style from the early gaming scene devs of that time :/


Haha, that famous scene in SS2 lol. It was a bit scared when it happened the first time and at the same time i was like, whoa major plot twist. Such an immersive game. It was great. I still play System shock 2 often. I can finish that game on impossible now.

SS2 was ahead of it's time and honestly still is, a lot of games copied from it. Most obvious example are Bioshock. Looking glass Studio made some amazing games in their day.

I can't even remember the story in a game i liked recently. But i still remember Morrowind, Ninja Gaiden on nes or Final Fantasy VI and IV, and FF Tactic storylines and they were great. I think videogames had the advantages of being able to tell a crazy story without it looking stupid like it would be if it was a movie. Too bad that changed and now we get games that are basically an interactive movie experience with some gameplay. I hate that the most about modern gaming. That and the slow acceptance of microtransaction by gamers.



ansi said:


> Yea, you pretty much summed up the times lol. Its sad. If I were to look ahead to this last decade of gaming (and most other things) when I was around in the early 2000's I'd be utterly depressed. I don't see things changing ether lol, money money money.


It's not gonna change. They wedge and wedge until they have a hold and then wedge further for more ground and gamers are accepting it. You can review bomb all the games you want but it wont change a thing when 90% of gamers just dont care and will buy the next game that comes out, and reviewers on youtube just sell out and get their review copies for their channel to play or review a game and won't say anything but good things about it.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

zkv said:


> Damn shame, man.
> 
> All consoles I've played on were borrowed lol guess I'm a bit of a PC MASTER RACE guy :lol
> 
> ...


Quake 1 is most definitely better singleplayer wise then Quake 2, I'm not sure about multiplayer though (probably not around anymore?). I jumped into the online fragging scene with Quake 3. With Hexen/Heretic I didnt get around to playing much of those, but I remember liking some of the weapons lol. I kinda missed out on those games though :/ I think part of it was I was kinda burnt out on Doom and Doom 2  (at the time )

Actually one of my biggest childhood regrets is I never owned a snes lolol. My friend sold me his Sega Genesis for dirt cheap with a few games and that was that 

Oh and the creepy about Hellblade was yea the mental health aspect, I dont know how dark the game gets with its themes so I sorta just watched the reviews and stayed their lol. Female character is fine, not sure what happens in the game narrative though.

..and with Doom 2016.. I kinda always liked the whole Metroid games way of letting you back track to other blocked off areas in a semi open world style kind of way, I think alot of the new modern "Metroidvanias" do alot of this but I haven't played most of them.. I dont know.. I feel like Iv done sidescrollers. I gotta move on lol. Thats just me though. Their seems to be a huge market still for retro sidescroller games, wich is cool.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Haha, that famous scene in SS2 lol. It was a bit scared when it happened the first time and at the same time i was like, whoa major plot twist. Such an immersive game. It was great. I still play System shock 2 often. I can finish that game on impossible now.
> 
> SS2 was ahead of it's time and honestly still is, a lot of games copied from it. Most obvious example are Bioshock. Looking glass Studio made some amazing games in their day.
> 
> I can't even remember the story in a game i liked recently. But i still remember Morrowind, Ninja Gaiden on nes or Final Fantasy VI and IV, and FF Tactic storylines and they were great. I think videogames had the advantages of being able to tell a crazy story without it looking stupid like it would be if it was a movie. Too bad that changed and now we get games that are basically an interactive movie experience with some gameplay. I hate that the most about modern gaming. That and the slow acceptance of microtransaction by gamers.


Yea Looking Glass! The Thief games.. the most moodiest of moody lol.. I got so sucked into those games and the story that just seemed to draw me into its awesome world. Between them and Stalker of mood I dont know who wins but doesnt matter  I am planning a replay of all the Thief games sometime soon (after I got all of them dirt cheap in a steam sale .. like a dollar each lol). Im too lazy to use/find my original CDs lolol bad!! bad bad.

..also absolutely fell deep in love with Deus Ex but that's another story, for another day/post  Not Looking Glass but Warren Spector was behind it which captured some of the past magic I think ;D

As for game storys Ninja Gaiden 2 was really impressive game and story wise (I never played Ninja Gaiden 1 or 3  ) I distinctly remembered the music especially in the cut scenes drawing me in more and more with each completed level lol. I beat it too  Hard game but I was hooked. I remember the pinball effect of getting hit by enemy's one after the other.. how did I do it lol.

As for current times I have been sticking with Neverwinter Nights (Bioware). Ever since Beamdog released the Enhanced Edition I somehow fell in love all over again lol. Its basically infinite D&D campaigns engine/tool for modders.. thats been out for almost 2 decades now lol. I dont know why I stopped playing ages ago.. except to think that their were alot more good titles back then vieing for my attention.. or somthing :/


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ansi said:


> Yea Looking Glass! The Thief games.. the most moodiest of moody lol.. I got so sucked into those games and the story that just seemed to draw me into its awesome world. Between them and Stalker of mood I dont know who wins but doesnt matter  I am planning a replay of all the Thief games sometime soon (after I got all of them dirt cheap in a steam sale .. like a dollar each lol). Im too lazy to use/find my original CDs lolol bad!! bad bad.
> 
> ..also absolutely fell deep in love with Deus Ex but that's another story, for another day/post  Not Looking Glass but Warren Spector was behind it which captured some of the past magic I think ;D
> 
> ...


Awesome that you finished Ninja Gaiden 2. Respect for that. They are not easy games to master lol. Ive finished all three games and dear lord, they can make a person rage when stuff just respawn if you move one screen off. But the game is well balanced for that in my opinion. It's never really unfair.

Neverwinter Nights was so good, i remember loving that game and played it with my girlfriend back then. We finished the campaign together. I'll have to give it a shot again. I have the Diamond version on gog.com.

The Thief games are amazing. Even Thief 3 is good, especially with the cradle level being so scary. Really well done atmosphere there. Thief 2 is by far the best though. And we won't even talk about the reboot from Squeenix/Eidos lol. What a pile of ****.

And they just don't make games like Deus Ex anymore.

Check out Core Decay, i learned of it recently and it looks like a Deus Ex experience to me. Even voices sound similar. Looks like a sweet game and you can add that to the list of games i'm looking forward to.








fire mage64 said:


>


I finished Prime 1 on my phone recently. God i forgot how good this game was. The details when water slide off the visor and when you shoot enemies and you can see Samus reflection in it. Great details that i loved right away.

No doubt Prime 4 should impress when it comes out


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Lohikaarme said:


> TES VI. I'll probably be an old fart by the time it comes out


late reply  sorry I'm slow lol, some days 

I believe with Skyrim I feel.. like Iv done EVERYTHING in that game and the Elder Scrolls series as a whole. I dont see how Id be interested in another game in the series now a days :/ I just feel like its all been done lol.. or somthing along those lines. Not sure what would surprise me. Huge open world with uber visuals would make me sort of just pass it by I think. I'm not sure what their gonna do to jazz up the mix.. probably **** tons of micro-transactions and paid mods lol THE FUTURE.. 

EDIT: Actually if they went back and stole the character creation from their ElderScrolls 2 Daggerfall and got closer to the skill based roleplaying of their earlier games I might become interested. Such incredible pillars the series was built on!


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

fire mage64 said:


>


Played Prime 1. That was amazing game! Missed out on the rest though. Also played a 3D Metroid game on my Nintendo DS (forgot the name) (on that duel screen handheld ) and was very impressed that they could pull off a 3D Metroid game with the controls of that device lol. There was multiplayer too I believe which is crazy to think about now a days lol.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Awesome that you finished Ninja Gaiden 2. Respect for that. They are not easy games to master lol. Ive finished all three games and dear lord, they can make a person rage when stuff just respawn if you move one screen off. But the game is well balanced for that in my opinion. It's never really unfair.
> 
> Neverwinter Nights was so good, i remember loving that game and played it with my girlfriend back then. We finished the campaign together. I'll have to give it a shot again. I have the Diamond version on gog.com.
> 
> ...


There was a few platformers I remember beating that I think back to now and go "wow" lol.. I was crazy.. or somthing. Battletoads, made it to the last level, that was good enough for me lol and later on Earthworm Jim on my Genesis lol. Hard games.

And yea the last Thief game was kinda ****.. never finished it ether, but some of the visuals were nice, thats about it  as for Deadly Shadows I never fully beat that one (I plan to ).. I got to the animated cement statue guys level and something happened.. some life stuff I think and I left the game lol.. and the cradle level scared the hell out of me a few times, later on I would learn it had some legendary status among gamers, cool 

That Core Decay looks similar to Deus Ex yea.. rpg'ness and multiple paths. Hopefully the story will be good

Back in the day I only ever played Neverwinter Nights in singleplayer lol.. I Didn't explore the multiplayer persistent worlds at the time. But I think the biggest thing is I didn't really explore all the character builds. I stuck with a barbarian I think lol.. that made the game super boring  for some reason I was stubborn back then lol


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

ansi said:


> Yea, you pretty much summed up the times lol. Its sad. If I were to look ahead to this last decade of gaming (and most other things) when I was around in the early 2000's I'd be utterly depressed. I don't see things changing ether lol, money money money.


Yea well the problem is that for a Playstation 1 game, it might cost around 1 million dollars to make a game, and you might have a team of 5 or 10 people. For a Playstation 2 game, it might cost 20 million to make the game and you need a team of 50-100 people to make it. It is a much bigger risk, so no one making a PS2 game will want to take risks to be innovative, because too much money on the line. It is much easier for the Next Gen systems to make another Call of Duty clone with amazing graphics and cutscenes than to try to make an original game with replay value, a decent single player campaign. For PS1, games like Tomb Raider, Syphon Filter, Medal of Honor, Crash Bandicoot, and Resident Evil all broke a lot of ground, and they had tiny budgets and small teams creating that magic. For anything PS3 and more recent, there are no more groundbreaking games and the cost of production is so huge that everyone wants to play it safe.

I think Grand Theft Auto San Andreas was maybe the last great big-budget game for a console around 2005. It was the end of PS2's run and PS3 was right around the corner. You thought the games would get better and better, and PS3's graphics were blah on most games and the gameplay was overall nowhere near the brilliance of PS1 and PS2. Call of Duty Modern Warfare 1 i thought was one of the most overrated generic overhyped games ever and that was a turning point because the game made like a billion dollars and so did at least 3 or 4 sequels to it. Showed that generic hand-holding games that would appeal to a complete moron were now the standard


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

ansi said:


> Played Prime 1. That was amazing game! Missed out on the rest though. Also played a 3D Metroid game on my Nintendo DS (forgot the name) (on that duel screen handheld ) and was very impressed that they could pull off a 3D Metroid game with the controls of that device lol. There was multiplayer too I believe which is crazy to think about now a days lol.


I beat Metroid Prime 1 and 2, and I highly suggest playing both of them to the end. I could only beat them on normal mode, but Metroid Prime is possibly the best remake every for a classic game and Metroid Prime 2 is one of the best sequels ever made, tougher game and a lot of backtracking and can get very confusing so you will need a guide. I think you mean Metroid Prime Hunters for Nintendo DS, it was a terrible game. Graphics and control


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Me too. I mostly play retro games nowadays, like arcade, nes, snes, and modern retro like games like Axiom Verge or Hyperlight Drifter for example. And also a lot of old PC games that can be modded. I still play Doom and Quake 1&2 because there's so many modification, i could probably still find new ones to try out on my death bed roughly 40 years from now. And some of them can rival and surpass any fps shooter coming out today, and they're free on top of that. Heck, there's a Sonic doom wad that is better than any sonic games Sega has put out in years lol.
> 
> Anyway, new games/consoles just have no appeal to me whatsoever unless it's a series i like already or it's retro looking.


I agree but I would not play SNES or Genesis much as i think that generation was very overhyped. I have beaten 49 NES games and there are so many great 2-D platformers on NES it is ridiculous. Arcade i dunno, I have been to retro arcades which are awesome but I dunno if you mean emulating arcade games? I never played Doom or the Quake games but i think Half Life 1 and Red Faction are the best FPS's ever, and Timesplitters 2 is also very good. There are great portable games that are newer like PSP games or Nintendo DS or 3DS games that are excellent, I have not played the Switch or PS Vita so can't really comment on them.

Yea I have no idea who this new crop of gamers is who are pre-ordering 5 games a month for XBox 980 or PS5 hehe. There are so many gems from classic systems that they are overlooking and have no clue about, they don't have the graphics but gameplay is 1000 times better


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ansi said:


> There was a few platformers I remember beating that I think back to now and go "wow" lol.. I was crazy.. or somthing. Battletoads, made it to the last level, that was good enough for me lol and later on Earthworm Jim on my Genesis lol. Hard games.
> 
> And yea the last Thief game was kinda ****.. never finished it ether, but some of the visuals were nice, thats about it  as for Deadly Shadows I never fully beat that one (I plan to ).. I got to the animated cement statue guys level and something happened.. some life stuff I think and I left the game lol.. and the cradle level scared the hell out of me a few times, later on I would learn it had some legendary status among gamers, cool
> 
> ...


haha well making it to the last level in toads is a feat lmao. I can still beat both games on Nes and Snes, but i practice quite a bit sometimes. I like to play the hard games from back in the hay days. I'm trying to finish the Ghouls n Ghost arcade version right now and it's making me boil.

I remember some of those persistent world in Neverwinter. I played the Lord of the ring one quite a bit.



Disheveled and Lost said:


> I agree but I would not play SNES or Genesis much as i think that generation was very overhyped. I have beaten 49 NES games and there are so many great 2-D platformers on NES it is ridiculous. Arcade i dunno, I have been to retro arcades which are awesome but I dunno if you mean emulating arcade games? I never played Doom or the Quake games but i think Half Life 1 and Red Faction are the best FPS's ever, and Timesplitters 2 is also very good. There are great portable games that are newer like PSP games or Nintendo DS or 3DS games that are excellent, I have not played the Switch or PS Vita so can't really comment on them.
> 
> Yea I have no idea who this new crop of gamers is who are pre-ordering 5 games a month for XBox 980 or PS5 hehe. There are so many gems from classic systems that they are overlooking and have no clue about, they don't have the graphics but gameplay is 1000 times better


Yes i agree that snes is overrated, not in the sense that it's not really that good because it's an amazing system with a ton of good games, but more in the sense of it getting too popular cause of those retro gamers getting into it+ the sega vs nintendo feud. It's a bit like anime that is somewhat ruined by weebs. Anyway, it's a tie for me with Nes and Snes. They both have amazing games and they never get old to play.

And i meant Arcade emulation on Mame and NeoGeo 
There's some pretty sweet arcades out there and i love the fighting games versions on arcade better than home consoles, like Killer instinct, Mortal Kombat and Street Fighter. Also those beat em ups that i love so much.

Red Faction 1 was god good with its destructible environment. I had a lot of fun with that and it was a good fps game too. Havent played much of it after that until the last one they made that's like GTA on mars with everything destructible.

You should give the old doom and quake a shot. They're amazing games. Even in the vanilla form they're fun to play but you can also upgrade them a bit with something like Zdoom and Quake 1.5. Definitely worth your time.

I never got to play Timesplitter much, but people mention the series often. I guess i missed out lol.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Disheveled and Lost said:


> Yea well the problem is that for a Playstation 1 game, it might cost around 1 million dollars to make a game, and you might have a team of 5 or 10 people. For a Playstation 2 game, it might cost 20 million to make the game and you need a team of 50-100 people to make it. It is a much bigger risk, so no one making a PS2 game will want to take risks to be innovative, because too much money on the line. It is much easier for the Next Gen systems to make another Call of Duty clone with amazing graphics and cutscenes than to try to make an original game with replay value, a decent single player campaign. For PS1, games like Tomb Raider, Syphon Filter, Medal of Honor, Crash Bandicoot, and Resident Evil all broke a lot of ground, and they had tiny budgets and small teams creating that magic. For anything PS3 and more recent, there are no more groundbreaking games and the cost of production is so huge that everyone wants to play it safe.
> 
> I think Grand Theft Auto San Andreas was maybe the last great big-budget game for a console around 2005. It was the end of PS2's run and PS3 was right around the corner. You thought the games would get better and better, and PS3's graphics were blah on most games and the gameplay was overall nowhere near the brilliance of PS1 and PS2. Call of Duty Modern Warfare 1 i thought was one of the most overrated generic overhyped games ever and that was a turning point because the game made like a billion dollars and so did at least 3 or 4 sequels to it. Showed that generic hand-holding games that would appeal to a complete moron were now the standard


I suppose its kind of cool and telling that remakes seem to get a big reception now a days (remakes of older material, not this newer stuff lol). The niche period of older times was so nice!! So full of pioneering new things.

..and then there was the rise of mobile games lol.. that still kinda creeps me out to this day :/ Also remember a former Bioware employee mentioning that many games were born from market research today rather then any creative ideas, this of course was from the era of EA's ownership of Bioware etc.



Disheveled and Lost said:


> I beat Metroid Prime 1 and 2, and I highly suggest playing both of them to the end. I could only beat them on normal mode, but Metroid Prime is possibly the best remake every for a classic game and Metroid Prime 2 is one of the best sequels ever made, tougher game and a lot of backtracking and can get very confusing so you will need a guide. I think you mean Metroid Prime Hunters for Nintendo DS, it was a terrible game. Graphics and control


I played Prime 1 on an emulator. I remember it being particularly tricky to get my controller buttons setup. It was my first try at getting the emulator working so was slow to get going, I forget what the emulator was called :/ but yea it was still fun, after that I was gonna try Zelda Twilight Princes I think but I never got that far lol.. as for that DS Metroid yea I forget playing it lol.. I just remember how crazy the controls were.. I think I was hoping for a Metroid Prime on my DS.. lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Callsign said:


> My wishlist, not all new
> 
> PC Building Simulator
> 
> Elite Dangerous


 There's a humble bundle deal right now that has these two games included for roughly 20$

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_1

The Long Dark is a good survival game. At least it got a full release lol.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Callsign said:


> My wishlist, not all new
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


That gravity sketch looks awesome lol.. Crazy cool. I never thought that 3D modeling could be done so well with VR. Looks almost easier then modeling in a standard software tool like maya or blender.

Noita has been on my list too, I'm excited by the modding, haven't looked at the game for a while though.. Waiting on full release I guess. I kinda wish there could be multiplayer lolol that would be the ultimate craziness 

Elite Dangerous is a mixed bag. It looks and sounds incredible.. Super immersive but the gameplay is.. Well alot of people say its shallow lol.. I guess it is.. More just a design philosophy around the whole game, you have to get used to it I guess. Basically its a simulation of going to work lol.. In space.. In the far future  boring and fun at the same time. If you have the imagination to sort of roleplay along with the game as you play it then its probably for you.. Also the next expansion is coming out soon next year, Odyssey.. You probably heard of it. Im sort of looking forward to learning and seeing more even though I grow tired of the base game ;D

I heard of Pulsar Lost Colony quite a while ago. Now that I relook at the current screenshots it looks like it's come a long way since it first debuted in early access. Interesting  -- EDIT: I guess you can have bots fill in the missing roles, or whatnot. Yea I see their are 5 roles to fill.. I wonder how it plays with less people.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Callsign said:


> Sure yeah there's also this app and some other nice apps on iPad, not so much for android that I have liked except for organic sculpting a bit. There are some for iPads where you can do quick sketching or you can create shapes with pen strokes. It would be interesting to do it that way I'm pretty used to using hotkeys in a sort of detached fashion. There used to be one called 123 sculpt but they discontinued it.
> 
> Multiplayer would be good in a pixel physics game I guess that could almost be like the scorched earth games where you have two tanks and it's destroying the land around you or I guess like Worms a bit?
> 
> ...


Ahh I didn't know such a thing existed with pen strokes based modeling, cool. I'll have to do some google-ling  I use a pen-tablet in Zbrush (an organic sculpting app) so I'll have to take a closer look.

and yea that Noita in multiplayer could resemble worms lol.. but also just co-op'ing against all the enemy's with a friend would be crazy too lol I can kinda see it in my mind already lol 

Yea I remember a youtuber I follow reviewing different voice packs for Elite.. and I think one of them was of Data (the actor from Startrek Next Generation) doing all sorts of fun stuff for different areas of space, anomaly's and such (as you travel around). Also saw someone almost crash their ship in the station with voice control enabled lol funny. Yea and the sound in Elite Dangerous is just phenomenal.. everything from voice telling you your going to jump to new system, to the engine sounds, to just the ambiance of being landed at stations, its all top quality stuff Iv never heard in any other game since.. though I haven't jumped into Star Citizen yet Maybe someday.. I'm kinda waiting on the whole simulation of the universe for Star Citizen I guess, then getting into pirating and stuff like that  fun fun

That Startrek Bridge Crew looked alright.. but I get the feeling that Pulsar is better, with alot more going on, more features and such.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ELDEN RING :<
Demon's souls remake
Black myth: Wukong
Darkest dungeon 2
A new Monster hunter
Hollow knight Silksong
The elder scrolls 6
Solar Ash Kingdom


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

probably offline said:


> Black myth: Wukong


Does that game ever look good or what? You can tell it's quality and love when into this one. If they can keep that up until the game is done, it'll be one sweet game.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Callsign said:


> I haven't used that program in a while but it's very nice.
> 
> Space sims have come along way I remember playing X2 and fast forwarding time to get to a wormhole, and still thinking it was too slow but that was part of the atmosphere of it as well I guess. Maybe comparable to games where it's almost like a walking sim and just enjoying having the chance encounters.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that you can't go off of the bridge in Bridge Crew but idk


I remember when first playing Morrowind and I was kinda like "yea this is SLOW" but realized that I could upgrade my speed skill lol. Somehow it sunk in with me that the speed of traversing was immersive, plus the game was sorta ahead on the visuals at the time. I played X2 yea.. or rather I dabbled in it lol. I was one of those people that never really got deep into the gameplay.. but I thought the level of simulation was just awesome.

Didn't know you could leave the bridge in Bridge Crew.. also I think they made it run without VR headset somewhere along the line (some update I think?). Sorta got interested with the Next Generation addon. Never got deep into the original Startrek series lol


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> haha well making it to the last level in toads is a feat lmao. I can still beat both games on Nes and Snes, but i practice quite a bit sometimes. I like to play the hard games from back in the hay days. I'm trying to finish the Ghouls n Ghost arcade version right now and it's making me boil.
> 
> I remember some of those persistent world in Neverwinter. I played the Lord of the ring one quite a bit.


The 3rd level (I think?) of Battletoads was probably harder then the whole game lol.. all I remember is having flinching movements with my controller like a god!!.. The hoverbike section was just.. lol too hard!!

Also you got me interested in exploring arcade emulators. I have been dreaming back to when I played Samurai Showdown 1.. where the screen zooms in and out as you move closer and farther away from your opponent. I'm not sure what emulator to start with, nor what arcade games are called in the emulator world. (also played the console version later, forget what console lol, but their was no crazy zooming effect.. I need that!! )

..and with Neverwinter Nights I have the Diamond version as well (it came with the purchase of the enhanced edition, for free ). I haven't played with it so not sure how the multiplayer functions.. if it still does etc. Anyways thought I'd mention if you ever boot it up and are looking for someone to adventure with I'm open


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ansi said:


> The 3rd level (I think?) of Battletoads was probably harder then the whole game lol.. all I remember is having flinching movements with my controller like a god!!.. The hoverbike section was just.. lol too hard!!


Yes the Turbo Tunnel is tough but I wouldn't say it's the toughest. The plane one is just as hard. and some later levels can give your lives a hard hit because of awkward controls lol.

Btw this is me finishing turbo tunnel with no deaths. I'm so used to that level, i rarely die now. I die more on the super Nintendo Battletoads turbo tunnel cause i havent played it as much.








ansi said:


> Also you got me interested in exploring arcade emulators. I have been dreaming back to when I played Samurai Showdown 1.. where the screen zooms in and out as you move closer and farther away from your opponent. I'm not sure what emulator to start with, nor what arcade games are called in the emulator world. (also played the console version later, forget what console lol, but their was no crazy zooming effect.. I need that!! )


Do you mean King of Fighters, when the old games let you jump between two 2d planes to fight? I always found that fun. If you want to get your mind blown a bit, check out an old arcade beat em up called Arabian Fight. Its kind of a visually impressive beat em up with awesome screen scrolling. Def worth a look see. Check out the special attacks and when enemies pop in your screen to jump in and fight your character. It's a shame the game is a bit dull to play.

Samurai Showdown is a damn good fighting game series. Has fatalities too kind of when you do certain attacks. Samurai Showdown IV is one of my favorite fighting game. The music and atmosphere and graphics are so nice.

And if you want to play arcade games, well there's the Mame emulator but i always found it a bit awkward to use because there's so many versions i'm not quite sure what to do half the time. But i got a nice rom site that has good legit roms.

If you just want to play NeoGeo games, you can use Neorage X. It works very well and runs all their games. Thats what i used before.

And if you want to play Street fighter or the capcom games WinKawaks works very very well and is easy to set up and play. Also Winkawaks works for NeoGeo game as well.

Mame is the most complicated but it will play everything from NeoGeo, Capcom and all kinds of arcades cabinet. You can even play those old lightgun games like house of the dead. Those are always fun lol.

Let me know if you need help, i can even send you some roms i have and my mame version.



ansi said:


> ..and with Neverwinter Nights I have the Diamond version as well (it came with the purchase of the enhanced edition, for free ). I haven't played with it so not sure how the multiplayer functions.. if it still does etc. Anyways thought I'd mention if you ever boot it up and are looking for someone to adventure with I'm open


That would be real nice. I'll think about it. If i pass on the new Path of Exile season starting soon, maybe ill pull out the old Neverwinter nights. haha.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Callsign said:


> I was thinking about that too after a while, thinking about levelling up the alchemy skill as well. Finding nothing of use at first. I was thinking of trying to play Morrowind in the OpenMW thing but I didn't want to get into it. It would be amazing in some future year to play Skyrim in a future version of that, if they ever do that. Stability and more features, better multiplayer. (I was going to try the multiplayer mod and got everything ready for it but then I thought of everyone mucking around in the console so I didn't try it.) I also think about how at some point it might be more fun just to play with a different game or engine that can do more anyway. Or the next game. Or I guess the nostalgia of it could be nice, or it could be nice to go back to all the nice expansive mods people are making now. I'm burnt out on modding it now I guess, a bit like doing hl2 mods too much before that.
> 
> TNG definably sells the bridge game for me as well, I forgot they did that. I used to watch the original when I was very young but I like TNG a lot more. We used to pretend to be on DS9 as well as Voyager when I was a kid, play stuff out. Our ship just had to have a totally different name and everything was a little bit different, almost like a precursor to the film differences. I loved Picard series so far though but I wanted to see more of a proper ship post-TNG being occupied by people.


You did modding? Cool! I never really got into modding much, I remember making a small mod for myself in Elder Scrolls Oblivion to make the arrows never disappear upon baddies you shoot, and it worked!! But that was easy, but helpful  Most the time I just skim through modding tools for games and see how difficult I'd assume it to be lol. Some games are alot easier to mod then others, some modding tools are sort of awesome.

As for Skyrim I lost track of what happened to that Multiplayer mod, at one point I thought their were two separate mods trying to do similar things? I think? Some of the graphics mods are nice to look at in youtubes but last I checked they were hard to install (this was years ago though lol)

I assume it must be alot of fun to play one of those starship bridge simulators but I as of yet have not really played one hands on, just watched youtubes, I can see it being a pretty awesome experience though. I think their was one game called Hellion I was eyeing for a while.. it was this survival game in space where you could put together your own space station. Now that I look at the steam page again it says the development has ended lol oh well. It looked pretty cool. It was all in first person  Here's the steam page if your wondering whats what https://store.steampowered.com/app/588210/HELLION/


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yes the Turbo Tunnel is tough but I wouldn't say it's the toughest. The plane one is just as hard. and some later levels can give your lives a hard hit because of awkward controls lol.
> 
> Btw this is me finishing turbo tunnel with no deaths. I'm so used to that level, i rarely die now. I die more on the super Nintendo Battletoads turbo tunnel cause i havent played it as much.
> 
> ...


I remember being stuck on the turbo tunnel level in Battle Toads for a long time.. longer then any other part of the game (I believe). After I got my skills up the rest of the game was a bit easier, at least I remember sort of that way  -- Also added your youtube page to my rss feed app  I'll take a closer look soon, but thats cool you keep you skills up after all this time. I would rather watch a lets-play now a days of those harder games  Iv become a casual player I think, over the years.. well in some form.

With Samurai Showdown I remember this character with a metal claw hand or something. Kinda reminded me of Blanka from Street Fighter games. I'm pretty sure it was the first Samurai Showdown, I never really mastered it, mostly just mashed buttons against my friend.. this was a long time ago though (I forget ). But yea the screen would literally zoom in and out with your attacks lol.. it made the game so awesome, I guess its that feeling you never quite know if your hit will land and the crazy zooming of the screen would make your heart trip lol.

With arcade emulators yea the name I forgot was that of "Mame". I guess I'll start with mame even though you mention it being complex. I think Samurai Showdown was on NeoGeo too but not sure how different it is from the arcade version, I'll have to take a look 

I was also thinking of Mortal Kombat.. maybe the first one in the arcades as thats all I remember, maybe Street Fight 2 as well.

Now that I'm stirring my nostalgia pot lol I might jump back into the Nintendo scene.. I forget what console goes with what games though. I want to try Zelda Twilight Princess and Zelda Wind Waker (I think their called).. are those games all on same console? I should know this lol but my memory's fuzzy.

For now I'll take a shot at finding the roms I need, but if I get stuck I'll ask you what the best place is for all that, mostly just the games Iv mentioned in this post.. lol until I find/remember more as I search 

EDIT: Also Path of Exile is getting a sequel. Have you seen that? I haven't read up on much of it yet, it looks like Diablo 4 and Path of Exile 2 will be fighting it out lol.. with similar feel.. I think? Anyhows I still prefer Diablo 2 as my ultimate go to arpg ;D. Path is pretty good though.. the dungeons and caves are just awesome, the lighting and mood is perfect!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Does that game ever look good or what? You can tell it's quality and love when into this one. If they can keep that up until the game is done, it'll be one sweet game.


Yeah I'm really curious about it. I hope the combat is as good as it looks :3


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ansi said:


> I remember being stuck on the turbo tunnel level in Battle Toads for a long time.. longer then any other part of the game (I believe). After I got my skills up the rest of the game was a bit easier, at least I remember sort of that way  -- Also added your youtube page to my rss feed app  I'll take a closer look soon, but thats cool you keep you skills up after all this time. I would rather watch a lets-play now a days of those harder games  Iv become a casual player I think, over the years.. well in some form.


I'm getting to that point too, where i watch speedruns instead of trying myself lol. I like the games i like and i practice those because theyre games I often play when i'm bored. But you won't see me try to beat Mike Tyson in Punch out blind folded or anything crazy like that lmao.



ansi said:


> With Samurai Showdown I remember this character with a metal claw hand or something. Kinda reminded me of Blanka from Street Fighter games. I'm pretty sure it was the first Samurai Showdown, I never really mastered it, mostly just mashed buttons against my friend.. this was a long time ago though (I forget ). But yea the screen would literally zoom in and out with your attacks lol.. it made the game so awesome, I guess its that feeling you never quite know if your hit will land and the crazy zooming of the screen would make your heart trip lol.
> 
> With arcade emulators yea the name I forgot was that of "Mame". I guess I'll start with mame even though you mention it being complex. I think Samurai Showdown was on NeoGeo too but not sure how different it is from the arcade version, I'll have to take a look
> 
> ...


Haha once you start with emulation, the rabbit hole can go deep. You keep remembering old games you loved or saw and youre like, oh god i have to play that. That's what i love about emulation. Pretty incredible that we can try those games from our childhood on our computers today.

People who like to tinker and setup things can even build arcade cabinets and load it up with thousands of games and play like they did when they were kids. I wish i was into that, but i don't have the funds or willpower to build something lol.

I think those games are on Gamecube yeah. I know wind waker got a hd remake on wii i think. Looks pretty good too.



ansi said:


> EDIT: Also Path of Exile is getting a sequel. Have you seen that? I haven't read up on much of it yet, it looks like Diablo 4 and Path of Exile 2 will be fighting it out lol.. with similar feel.. I think? Anyhows I still prefer Diablo 2 as my ultimate go to arpg ;D. Path is pretty good though.. the dungeons and caves are just awesome, the lighting and mood is perfect!


Yes i saw. I was impressed with it. What i liked the most was how poe1 and poe2 players will be able to play together once they get to end game and maps. That's pretty cool. I wish GGG well with Path of Exile 2, they are one of the few companies who made it without cutting content and gate-keeping stuff behind a paywall. I wish more companies were like that. I'm not against transaction if they are fashion only and i don't have to think about it while enjoy the same content that johnny credit card does, even if he looks better doing it.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm getting to that point too, where i watch speedruns instead of trying myself lol. I like the games i like and i practice those because theyre games I often play when i'm bored. But you won't see me try to beat Mike Tyson in Punch out blind folded or anything crazy like that lmao.


For the last (long) while now I been watching lets-plays from mostly 90's games I either didn't finish or never got to play (but saw in stores and magazines lol) (and the occasional game I did beat long ago) -- I find with the right youtuber it can be very nice way to spend time  Nostalgia combined with older graphics and game design seems to be my prime substitution for TV (which I watch very little of anymore, nor Netflix etc)



Scrub-Zero said:


> Haha once you start with emulation, the rabbit hole can go deep. You keep remembering old games you loved or saw and youre like, oh god i have to play that. That's what i love about emulation. Pretty incredible that we can try those games from our childhood on our computers today.


Reminds me of when I used to be heavy into abandonware searching/playing. Looking through pc games from the 80's and being kind of drawn into the design of those earlier games, coming from a different era of imagination. The simple graphics also aided in the immersion of certain games from that time, still unlike any immersion you can get from super real raytraced craziness of today lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ansi said:


> For the last (long) while now I been watching lets-plays from mostly 90's games I either didn't finish or never got to play (but saw in stores and magazines lol) (and the occasional game I did beat long ago) -- I find with the right youtuber it can be very nice way to spend time  Nostalgia combined with older graphics and game design seems to be my prime substitution for TV (which I watch very little of anymore, nor Netflix etc)


Same, i watch a lot of lets play or speedruns. It's especially interesting to see how they skip areas or make impossible jumps. What i like the most is how speedrunners help eachother break the game further and further through sharing tricks and sequence breaks etc.

Fun stuff to watch for sure and more entertaining than Game of Throne season 8.



ansi said:


> Reminds me of when I used to be heavy into abandonware searching/playing. Looking through pc games from the 80's and being kind of drawn into the design of those earlier games, coming from a different era of imagination. The simple graphics also aided in the immersion of certain games from that time, still unlike any immersion you can get from super real raytraced craziness of today lol.


There's always a good old game to discover that has interesting mechanics or gameplay/story. I love these old games to death and they never lose their appeal with me. I love these old dungeon crawlers like eye of the beholder or rpgs i never heard of before. More interested in those old game than anything new coming out of Bioware or Ubisoft.

And i agree that old games did a lot with the limitations they had. More so than companies do today with all that graphics power and no imagination.
Most imagination comes from Indie games that have simple graphics.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Same, i watch a lot of lets play or speedruns. It's especially interesting to see how they skip areas or make impossible jumps. What i like the most is how speedrunners help eachother break the game further and further through sharing tricks and sequence breaks etc.
> 
> Fun stuff to watch for sure and more entertaining than Game of Throne season 8.


Part of it all for me is the easiness of watching games from decades ago, over getting some of them setup to run properly enough on modern machines I'm lazy.. lol.. but yea, some games take some almost modding dare I say to get running now a days.. which is yes, part of the fun!! I know ;D



Scrub-Zero said:


> There's always a good old game to discover that has interesting mechanics or gameplay/story. I love these old games to death and they never lose their appeal with me. I love these old dungeon crawlers like eye of the beholder or rpgs i never heard of before. More interested in those old game than anything new coming out of Bioware or Ubisoft.
> 
> And i agree that old games did a lot with the limitations they had. More so than companies do today with all that graphics power and no imagination.
> Most imagination comes from Indie games that have simple graphics.


Yea back a few years now I got heavy into exploring the roguelike scene.. around the time that Dwarf Fortress came crashing in I think. This is before roguelikes and rogue-lites became the huge thing they are on steam now. Back then devs were all around ascii graphics for the feel of a proper roguelike  A large part of the fun was the immersion-high you get from imagining ascii graphical characters as dragons and orcs lol. It was amazing back then with so many indie devs just making these games for free, out of the love!!

The scenes still alive today, maybe thanks to Dwarf Fortress too.. even though that's a bit larger a thing then just a roguelike lol, but it shares quality's etc. One of the things I really thought was kinda.. lol.. cool, was some roguelikes using sound for the different enemy's and other things. One dev made a roguelike based off Doom. You may have heard of it, kinda became a big hit. He used all the classic Doom sounds for enemy's and such in an ascii roguelike where you use shotguns and all that  Anyhows.. the effect is quite cool The site is here https://drl.chaosforge.org/ He had to change the name a while back cause of legal stuff, but still same game  Still free to download and play.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> haha well making it to the last level in toads is a feat lmao. I can still beat both games on Nes and Snes, but i practice quite a bit sometimes. I like to play the hard games from back in the hay days. I'm trying to finish the Ghouls n Ghost arcade version right now and it's making me boil.
> 
> I remember some of those persistent world in Neverwinter. I played the Lord of the ring one quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Well my opinion which is rare is that I don't think the SNES was a good system with good games. As a piece of hardware, i have no problem with it, I think Yoshi's Island was the only true great original game for it (I didn't play RPG's). I think Metroid, Mario, Mega Man, Castlevania and Zelda, Kirby to name a few are all great NES games that had subpar sequels on SNES that had better graphics but were generic watered down easier versions of the great NES games. I think Gamecube was decent, Nintendo 64 had some great games, and Game Boy advance and Nintendo Ds and 3DS all had some great games, so I am not hating on Nintendo, i just think SNES was the black sheep system and was just a way to wow the public with shiner coats of paint on classic NES series that brought nothing new to the table.

I beat Red Faction 1 on "Impossible" difficulty, which is even tougher than "hard" difficulty on campaign single player. I got to the final boss of Half life for PS2 on Hard mode and couldn't beat it. The Geo Mod in Red Faction was done well but i just think the game itself and pacing and everything was way better that the small part of the game you could destroy a wall or floor to get into another room. Half Life is a great game and for a campaign and story/cinemas it is the best single player game ever, but Red Faction 1 I think as far as actual gameplay was even better than Half Life. Also Red Faction had no load times and amazing graphics for having that many enemies on screen at once. Half Life had pretty annoying load times in between levels.

Timesplitters 2 i think is a top 3-5 First person shooter of all time. Timesplitters 1 was i think a PS2 launch game that had no single player and pretty much sucked, Timesplitters 3, they added this annoying time warping thing, which was a gimmicky way to draw people to buy the game. The gameplay in Timesplitters 1 and 3 were both terrible in their own way, but Timesplitters 2 is a legendary game, i only beat it on normal mode, but you need incredible reflexes to get through that game.

I never really played fighting games but arcades had a magic and wonder that could not be replaced on a home console. Neo Geo games are the most expensive, and there are 2 Neo Geo Games now valued at $50,000 each, so for collectors Neo Geo systems and games are most expensive. A complete sealed Neo Geo collection which I am sure doesn't exist, if it did would be millions probably

The hardest game i ever beat was Metal Storm for NES on hard mode. It is rumored to be even harder than Ghosts and Goblins for NES. It is not a very long game, but you need to memorize and replay sections where you remember the placement of enemies and know how to reverse gravity. Not a great game but a very good game


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

ansi said:


> I played Prime 1 on an emulator. I remember it being particularly tricky to get my controller buttons setup. It was my first try at getting the emulator working so was slow to get going, I forget what the emulator was called :/ but yea it was still fun, after that I was gonna try Zelda Twilight Princes I think but I never got that far lol.. as for that DS Metroid yea I forget playing it lol.. I just remember how crazy the controls were.. I think I was hoping for a Metroid Prime on my DS.. lol


Well if you are playing on an emulator were you still using the Gamecube controller? The Gamecube controller was average, kinda weird shaped Nintendo controller, The Dual Shock I think for PS2 is the best controller ever made. I didn't have a problem the Metroid Prime 1 and 2 using the Gamecube controller for some reason. I beat Super Money ball 1 and 2 and all master levels on Gamecube and that was tougher to control. I think Zelda 1 and 2 for NES are the only great Zelda games and i played ALTTpast. Nintendo DS had some great games i just think Metroid game for DS (Hunters i think it was called) was not one of them. Metroid Fusion and Metroid Zero Mission for GBA were good games. Fusion had terrible graphics and was OK. Zero Mission had beautiful graphics but was easy. I imagine to do some kind of speed run Metroid Zero mission was a great game.


----------



## Serbianw0lf (Apr 28, 2018)

I was looking forward to Age of Empires 4, but when i realized its not gonna be about WW1 i lost interest. It's sad that they didn't have the balls to tackle that time period.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ansi said:


> Part of it all for me is the easiness of watching games from decades ago, over getting some of them setup to run properly enough on modern machines I'm lazy.. lol.. but yea, some games take some almost modding dare I say to get running now a days.. which is yes, part of the fun!! I know ;D


You can buy those little consoles they sell that have 45 000 games on them lol. Its around 300 or so and you're set up, it's basically plug and play. I saw one that you could buy that ran ps2, gamecube, and Dreamcast emulators, this one was around 500-600, but you have over 40 000 games lol. More than you'll ever know what to do with. It's basically plug and play and you can add games they haven't put in there too.

I was tempted to buy one at some point but since i have a good setup on my PC I stick to that and add games as i go.

And it's true about old games. Especially PC games. Some need mods to run okay on more modern pc and thankfully we have Gog.com that does some magical work on some games. I installed a widescreen fix for Clive Barker's undying a few days ago and it ran like a charm at my native resolution instead of 800x600. Thank God for modders 



ansi said:


> Yea back a few years now I got heavy into exploring the roguelike scene.. around the time that Dwarf Fortress came crashing in I think. This is before roguelikes and rogue-lites became the huge thing they are on steam now. Back then devs were all around ascii graphics for the feel of a proper roguelike  A large part of the fun was the immersion-high you get from imagining ascii graphical characters as dragons and orcs lol. It was amazing back then with so many indie devs just making these games for free, out of the love!!
> 
> The scenes still alive today, maybe thanks to Dwarf Fortress too.. even though that's a bit larger a thing then just a roguelike lol, but it shares quality's etc. One of the things I really thought was kinda.. lol.. cool, was some roguelikes using sound for the different enemy's and other things. One dev made a roguelike based off Doom. You may have heard of it, kinda became a big hit. He used all the classic Doom sounds for enemy's and such in an ascii roguelike where you use shotguns and all that  Anyhows.. the effect is quite cool The site is here https://drl.chaosforge.org/ He had to change the name a while back cause of legal stuff, but still same game  Still free to download and play.


A lot of people mention Dwarf Fortress, but i never played it. I'll have to give it a shot at some point. I'm not too sold on roguelikes. I like some of them, but i won't go out of my way to play the latest ones.

I played that Doom roguelike. It was called Doom RL if i remember right. Great little game, but i prefer the old classic with some wads like Brutal Doom.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Street Fighter V season 5.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Welp, I'm not proud of it but I'm back on World of Warcraft. Just nothing else to buy given my eclectic tastes these days. I'll likely be buying Shadowlands, the first time I ever play an expansion from day 1. In all honesty, this might be the least appealing expansion I've seen in terms of features. I suppose if you released TBC now, it would be less appealing in that sense, but still. No races, no classes, only factions to join and a procedurally-generated dungeon for group or solo. At least, these are the only features I've seen that seem even remotely appealing. Maybe I'm just jaded but this time around there's no "this is going to be so awesome" hyped feature I care about. I hope they nail the character customization with Covenants, and the dungeon's difficulty to be challenging but beatable with the specs I play.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> You can buy those little consoles they sell that have 45 000 games on them lol. Its around 300 or so and you're set up, it's basically plug and play. I saw one that you could buy that ran ps2, gamecube, and Dreamcast emulators, this one was around 500-600, but you have over 40 000 games lol. More than you'll ever know what to do with. It's basically plug and play and you can add games they haven't put in there too.
> 
> I was tempted to buy one at some point but since i have a good setup on my PC I stick to that and add games as i go.
> 
> And it's true about old games. Especially PC games. Some need mods to run okay on more modern pc and thankfully we have Gog.com that does some magical work on some games. I installed a widescreen fix for Clive Barker's undying a few days ago and it ran like a charm at my native resolution instead of 800x600. Thank God for modders


Yea I saw those a while back, the mini console systems. Didn't realize they had so many game cartridge's made for alot of their games, cool (edit: or maybe I didn't understand right) I'll pass though. Most the time emulation is not too hard to get working. I guess some systems are trickier then others

..and yea GOG has done some incredible work over the years. Im still eyeing a few of their older titles they fixed up. Now that I remember it.. do they have some kind of community vote thing?.. for what GOG will work on next to bring back onto modern systems? Theirs probably a forum thread somewhere for this on their site I guess.



Scrub-Zero said:


> A lot of people mention Dwarf Fortress, but i never played it. I'll have to give it a shot at some point. I'm not too sold on roguelikes. I like some of them, but i won't go out of my way to play the latest ones.
> 
> I played that Doom roguelike. It was called Doom RL if i remember right. Great little game, but i prefer the old classic with some wads like Brutal Doom.


lol Dwarf Fortress is a beast of a game. Definitely not for everyone. I actually never got far with the actual main part of the game, building a fort with a whole bunch of dwarfs, but I did play the adventure mode. That too is not for everyone.. the fighting is crazy though, its turnbased but kinda creepy almost, that you hack off different body parts of enemys and what not lol.. all in text ofcourse.. so you have to imagine it!!  

The other thing about most roguelikes is permadeath.. which.. can be sorta ****.. sometimes, depending on the game lol. I myself am more suited to Diablo style of dropping your money and stuff when you die instead of having to start over the whole game.

I have yet to really get into the modding scene for original Doom but I liked what trailers I saw of different Quake mods, ones that give you a new campaign etc are what interested me the most. There's a mod I played based on Megaman, basically doom 3D Megaman levels fighting deathmatches with other bots or people. I was in love with the use of old tilemaps and such being used to make the 3D areas.. that was cool. Brutal Doom was the one that just added alot of blood and gibs and stuff? I think? I sorta forget now.

Also I was meaning to ask.. what would you say are your most favorite or treasured games from over the years? I'm curios I'll make a separate post for mine once Iv dug up my memory's a bit.. lol its dusty in there


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

None. I already have too many.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ansi said:


> Yea I saw those a while back, the mini console systems. Didn't realize they had so many game cartridge's made for alot of their games, cool (edit: or maybe I didn't understand right) I'll pass though. Most the time emulation is not too hard to get working. I guess some systems are trickier then others


Mame is the most complicated other than Dosbox, but it's not the end of the world to set up either. Its just not like the easier programs where you load a rom and you're done.



ansi said:


> ..and yea GOG has done some incredible work over the years. Im still eyeing a few of their older titles they fixed up. Now that I remember it.. do they have some kind of community vote thing?.. for what GOG will work on next to bring back onto modern systems? Theirs probably a forum thread somewhere for this on their site I guess.


Yes i love Gog. They made so many hard to run games work perfectly on more modern machines. That's why i buy most of my games there instead of steam. I used steam mostly for geforce now to run games my pc can't run.



ansi said:


> lol Dwarf Fortress is a beast of a game. Definitely not for everyone. I actually never got far with the actual main part of the game, building a fort with a whole bunch of dwarfs, but I did play the adventure mode. That too is not for everyone.. the fighting is crazy though, its turnbased but kinda creepy almost, that you hack off different body parts of enemys and what not lol.. all in text ofcourse.. so you have to imagine it!!
> 
> The other thing about most roguelikes is permadeath.. which.. can be sorta ****.. sometimes, depending on the game lol. I myself am more suited to Diablo style of dropping your money and stuff when you die instead of having to start over the whole game.


I watched people play Dwarf Fortress. It was interesting and reminded me of a much more complicated original wasteland 1.

I'm more of a Diablo person too. Roguelikes are okay though, and dying is okay. I used to play Path of Exile on hardcore and Diablo 2 as well. I guess i suffer from restartitis lol.



ansi said:


> I have yet to really get into the modding scene for original Doom but I liked what trailers I saw of different Quake mods, ones that give you a new campaign etc are what interested me the most. There's a mod I played based on Megaman, basically doom 3D Megaman levels fighting deathmatches with other bots or people. I was in love with the use of old tilemaps and such being used to make the 3D areas.. that was cool. Brutal Doom was the one that just added alot of blood and gibs and stuff? I think? I sorta forget now.


There's so many good mods(wads) for Doom. There's very very professional made ones too. Its unbelievable the amount of them out there that could be sold as indie games on steam. Some modders even made Castlevania, Sonic and Mario wads lol. All great fun and hours of entertainment.

One of my favorite Quake mod is Quake 1.5. Check it out, it's just a masterpiece.



ansi said:


> Also I was meaning to ask.. what would you say are your most favorite or treasured games from over the years? I'm curios I'll make a separate post for mine once Iv dug up my memory's a bit.. lol its dusty in there


Oh there's a lot. Most treasured, id say the Stalker series, System Shock 2, The Thief games, Morrowind, The Final Fantasy games on Snes, IV and VI and Chrono Trigger. Super Metroid, Castlevania 4, Battletoads, Double Dragon, Quake 3, Doom 1&2, Hexen 1&2, Street Fighter 2, Mortal Kombat 2, Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest, Zelda 2: Adventures of Link and Zelda a Link to the past on Snes.

There's so many, i can't remember them all lol.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrub-Zero said:


> There's so many good mods(wads) for Doom. There's very very professional made ones too. Its unbelievable the amount of them out there that could be sold as indie games on steam. Some modders even made Castlevania, Sonic and Mario wads lol. All great fun and hours of entertainment.
> 
> One of my favorite Quake mod is Quake 1.5. Check it out, it's just a masterpiece.


What I really enjoyed about Quake 1 and Doom is the level design. That's what I look for most in mods, mostly quake I guess. Higher difficulty not so much, just the fun of moving through awesome layed out labyrinths.. And the fun of how maps would play out much differently just based on how you made your way through them lol.. I loved that alot about the original Quake

As for Doom, I kinda like the Quake feel alot more controls wise. Maybe the old Doom controls have been updated in later mods for it? (That's compatible with wads from the net etc?)

Are there alot of mods for Quake? Good campaigns and separate singleplayer levels is what I'm looking for, that match the quality of the originals levels etc

..and another question  .. Is their a standout good/best site for finding Quake mods, any recommended sites to try?.. and now that I'm on the topic, what would you say is an overall good place to start to find mods for any or most games. (I'm starting to wonder what other sprawling modding scenes I haven't really discovered, or rather overlooked etc  )

I heard of Arcane Dimensions mod a while back (for Quake 1) and had a second look today, and I liked what I saw/read.. have you heard of it? Here's some screenshots https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2017/10/25/have-you-played-quake-arcane-dimensions/

Also Quake 1.5 looked more like an overhaul of the base game. Does it have new campaigns/levels? Maybe I just missed that info lol, maybe skimming to fast 



Scrub-Zero said:


> Oh there's a lot. Most treasured, id say the Stalker series, System Shock 2, The Thief games, Morrowind, The Final Fantasy games on Snes, IV and VI and Chrono Trigger. Super Metroid, Castlevania 4, Battletoads, Double Dragon, Quake 3, Doom 1&2, Hexen 1&2, Street Fighter 2, Mortal Kombat 2, Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest, Zelda 2: Adventures of Link and Zelda a Link to the past on Snes.
> 
> There's so many, i can't remember them all lol.


And.. my top games in no particular order lol.. but yea theirs alot left out I suppose.. Anyhows UT99 and UT2004. Elder Scrolls Oblivion, Dawn of War 1, 7 Days to Die, Warcraft 3, Baldur's Gate 2.. mostly usual stuff


----------



## kings_speech (Feb 13, 2020)

Company of Heroes


Civilization 5


I still play my old playstation 2 games lol.


----------



## ansi (Sep 17, 2019)

kings_speech said:


> Company of Heroes
> 
> Civilization 5
> 
> I still play my old playstation 2 games lol.


Company of Heroes is probably some kind of pinnacle of RTS gaming.. but I still favor the old Dawn of War 1 ;D. I don't know.. its the feel of the game I suppose.. even though Company of Heroes is much more refined design. I played COH alot though.

..as for the Civ games, I only ever really got hooked on Alpha Centauri. An amazing game, lots of fond memory's.. and its expansion too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ansi said:


> What I really enjoyed about Quake 1 and Doom is the level design. That's what I look for most in mods, mostly quake I guess. Higher difficulty not so much, just the fun of moving through awesome layed out labyrinths.. And the fun of how maps would play out much differently just based on how you made your way through them lol.. I loved that alot about the original Quake
> 
> As for Doom, I kinda like the Quake feel alot more controls wise. Maybe the old Doom controls have been updated in later mods for it? (That's compatible with wads from the net etc?)
> 
> ...


If you want to find mods, the best place is at the Nexus or ModDB.

https://www.nexusmods.com/

https://www.moddb.com/

Quake isn't modded as much as the original Doom for some reason. You'd think it would be, but its not. There's a lot of quake stuff but it's minimal compared to what's done with Doom.

Quake 1.5 is a Quake overhaul. It adds new enemies, changes the weapons to look and act more modern and a lot of stuff like that. It's basically the same levels though. I think there's a few new levels, but i haven't played in a while.

Arcane Dimensions is very well done. A full single player campaign. It's probably the peak of Quake mods right there.

Look at this recommended page:

https://www.gog.com/forum/quake_series/recommended_mods/page1

maybe you'll find something that interests you. I'm not the expert on Quake 1. More of a Doom guy haha. I didn't get into quake as much, other than Quake 1&3.

As for Doom, it has mouse look and all now. Basically a modern fps if you use something like GZDoom.

Here's two mods that shows what modders can do with Doom(and GZDoom)













ansi said:


> And.. my top games in no particular order lol.. but yea theirs alot left out I suppose.. Anyhows UT99 and UT2004. Elder Scrolls Oblivion, Dawn of War 1, 7 Days to Die, Warcraft 3, Baldur's Gate 2.. mostly usual stuff


I love 7 days to die. I still play that sometimes. 
Warcraft 3 was so good. Too bad Blizzard screwed up the reforged remake so much. Blizzard is truly dead.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Cyberpunk 2077 is out today, I'm downloading it.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

if I felt like taking part in the consumerist escapist thing I would really be looking forward to cyberpunk 2077 and the next vampire the masquerade game. though I would expect to be disappointed by both. vampire less because I think they would stick to the same kind if thing. but anyway maybe i can play them vicariously on youtube. they wouldn't run on my pc and I cant/wont buy a new one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to play cyberpunk 2077 at some point.


----------

